

Weird bug in Google chat - vdugar

Does anyone know why Google randomly adds people you may have emailed/added to a Google+ circle to your chat list without asking you about it?
======
mcarrano
It is not a bug as far as I know. However, you can change who shows up in your
chat list.

In Google+ go the the chat section and press the little arrow pointing down.
Then go to privacy settings and select which Circles you want to show up in
your chat.

